# Boiled Shrimp



## Uncle Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

BOILED SHRIMP​ ​ 
  Make a boiling “brew” out of water and Zatarain’s Shrimp & Crab Boil. Use Bags, bulk, or both -- Old Bay is a good seasoning too...Used alone or used with the Zatarain’s -- Salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, onions, garlic, bay leaves, lemons, and thyme are excellent additions as well. Add everything to your pot...bring to a boil, and reduce to a simmer for an hour. Cool, and refrigerate over night. Make twice as much as you think you will need. --- Next day bring half of the “brew” up to a boil...drop your shrimp in....bring it back to a boil for 1 minute or less. Remove the shrimp and shock them in the reserved (cold) “brew” to stop the cooking -- Let the Shrimp soak for 20 minutes or so. Drain and serve, or refrigerate and serve later. New Potatoes, Corn, and Sausages are other favorites to cook to go along with the shrimp. ---- Beer, wine, butter/oil can be added to your cooking “brew” also. --- Use head on shrimp, when possible, for better flavor.

  Enjoy!


----------



## Phil (Jul 26, 2009)

Since my wife won't eat anything that swims, I uaually wait for my shrimp fix at a restaurant. I've eaten some "down home" cookin' before, but never in the shells. I understand there's plenty of flavor in the shells, but you obviously don't devein them. Does that affect the taste? Of course I hate  you for posting that picture. Shame on you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Shrimp are commonly cooked in-shell for peel and eat (“boiled”) shrimp. I’m not sure that it rises to level of “down home” cooking however --- Shrimp cooked in-shell, and head-on is less common due to the availability of head-on shrimp being somewhat limited to coastal areas. Those cooked in this manner are full of flavor due to the fat in/under the shells, and in the body/head. The heads and shells removed prior to cooking for other dishes makes excellent stock --- Gumbos, stews, soups, Creole sauces, etc, IMO cannot rise to the level of excellence without it. Whether to remove the vein, or not in the smaller sizes (IMO) is mostly one of aesthetics. I don’t believe it adds to or detracts from the over all flavor of the shrimp. In the larger sizes the vein can cause a grittiness that many people find unpleasant, so it is quite often removed before cooking. HTH.

  Enjoy!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Shame on you!    That was VERY mean!

The vein is more an issue in larger shrimp.  You can certain devein as you go or just forget it!  In smaller shrimp there really isn't an issue.

We very rarely get shrimps with the heads on...I've only eaten a tempura battered shrimp head and all.  Flavor wise it was stupendous...texture wise it was unsettling!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 26, 2009)

your method looks awesome...very tender shrimp.  so many folks cook them as long as the spuds !!!!! I like the shocking in the cold "boil" mixture. gonna give it a try this summer.


----------



## 2saucy (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks so good, we can get the heads on shrimp in the Asian markets around here frozen and if willing to drive to San Francisco - fresh(ish). I don't have any big qualms about the dreaded vein. If serving to company and not large shrimp, I will remove. If it's just us - it stays in and doesn't bother me at all. I can't afford the size of shrimp that I would clean for family and freinds!
Your method sounds lovely - the shells add so much flavor. I used to have a shell vault in my freezer and I would make stock when I had enough shells, but I don't buy shrimp that much these days!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 27, 2009)

Love the idea of shocking in the cold "brew"--thanks so much!!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm droooooling all over my keyboard, UBob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 27, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Love the idea of shocking in the cold "brew"--thanks so much!!



You're welcome!!




			
				jennyema said:
			
		

> I'm droooooling all over my keyboard, UBob!




I know ---- I needed a bib!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds good to me and I like the idea of cooling the 
boiling broth quickly and alloqing the shrimp to soak in
it fathering more flavor.


----------

